# Andalusion Question



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

I had my first ever Andalusions hatch and with their feathers growing, both squabs have a few white feathers. The one squab even has a few solid white flights. The cock: a black spread Hen: het indigo bar. Any clue why??


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I would assume that some recessive pied mutation is a work...


----------

